# VBForums UtilityBank > UtilityBank - Utilities >  VB.NET Force directed graph with { +GPU, +DirectX, +GPU GUI Example of buttons}

## Giorgos_xou

Hi people!

I 've made a simple Force directed graph using gpu acceleration +recreation of a button like graphic control made with directX. The code is pretty bad, not optimized at all, Raw, but i would say powerfull enough...at least i think that it gives a consept of usage to most of the people, so i decided to share it with you guys, as i felt like it is something rare in Visual Basic, plus i would be really happy and surprised if anyone with knowledge would recreate the project, so thats another reason why i share it at the moment where the code is like this :/ ... Αnyway, i havent seen many of graphs in Visual basic so i felt like it would be something nice to have it here and have some feedback from you people (:



With Love, George

Github Force directed graph

*By "Raw" i mean not at all organized and etc.

----------

